# Thoughts on Cue' Glue...



## Kayelle (Oct 12, 2016)

Does anyone know about this product, *or* concept?

I really like this company and the product interests me.

Thoughts?

Cue Glue - The BBQ Secret Weapon | Savory Spice


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2016)

If you like it as a seasoning spread for BBQ or grilled meats, go for it.  I'd be wary of any other claims such as sealing in the juices, etc.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 12, 2016)

Agree with Andy. If I was interested in this, I'd make it myself. Mustard, pickle juice and paprika are already in my kitchen


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 12, 2016)

Another comment on this product - if you are just using it to help keep your dry rub on the meat, you really only need the real pitmaster's secret - plain old yellow mustard.  Note that it says the flavor will cook off, just leaving behind the spices that you use in your rub.  Yellow mustard does the same thing, and the store brand is ¼ the price of this "Glue".  

As much as I like Savory Spice Shop, this product isn't one that I'd spend any money on.  I love their Black Hills BBQ Rub (just restocked last week when I was in Denver), but I just use it after coating the meat with mustard.  Builds a great bark and leave no mustardy taste behind.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 12, 2016)

Yep, I tend to agree with all of you. I'd never heard of the concept before though, and although I never buy yellow mustard I will now. I suppose it would work the same with Dijon, although the price point would be much higher.
Come to think of it, Dijon is the glue for the Herbs de Provence I use on my oven pork tenderloin.
Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 12, 2016)

I haven't tried this, but I would be surprised if all of the flavor cooked off. Mustard and pickle juice are pretty pungent. The liquid would evaporate but the ground mustard seeds, dill and other flavorings would remain on the surface. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 13, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Another comment on this product - if you are just using it to help keep your dry rub on the meat, you really only need the real pitmaster's secret - plain old yellow mustard.  Note that it says the flavor will cook off, just leaving behind the spices that you use in your rub.  Yellow mustard does the same thing, and the store brand is ¼ the price of this "Glue".
> 
> *As much as I like Savory Spice Shop, this product isn't one that I'd spend any money on.  I love their Black Hills BBQ Rub (just restocked last week when I was in Denver), but I just use it after coating the meat with mustard.  Builds a great bark and leave no mustardy taste behind.*



So you have personally used this method Rick? I think there's a world of difference between yellow mustard and Dijon myself. Still thinking here.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 13, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> So you have personally used this method Rick? I think there's a world of difference between yellow mustard and Dijon myself. Still thinking here.



First, I'm not sure where you are getting Dijon.  The ingredients for the Cue Glue only mention mustard made with mustard seed #1.  

I first got the hint about using plain yellow mustard a few years ago from a barbecue recipe, and I've seen it several times since as a more or less standard practice (the pickle juice is new to me).  I've used it and no mustard flavor residue is left behind, which is the whole point.  You aren't looking for flavoring, only for something stickier to make the rub stay in place.  Note that when using it you are cooking low and slow for a long time, most recipes call for 6 to 8 hours.  That is enough time for the mustard to lose its usually strong flavor.  I'm thinking that cooking for a shorter time at higher temp may not give enough time for the mustard to cook off.  

The couple of recipes on that link that call for shorter times may still retain some of the "Glue" flavors, but when doing true barbecue low and slow, the only thing the mustard or the much more expensive Cue Glue does is help create a good bark.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 13, 2016)

I use  yellow ball park mustard as a slather before applying a dry rub to pork ribs.  Works great.  Helps the rub get in and stay in all those nooks and crannies.   (Cook the ribs low and slow.)  The caveat-- after a long while,  the mustard part releases a very intense aroma and you say What Have I Done!  Then it dissipates and voila' finger lickin' ribs are just ahead.  

I once used Dijon (lots of it) tossed together with a vinaigrette and oven baked a roasted new potato salad.  Same thing with the aroma part.  That recipe started out at like 400- 450 and was reduced to 350 until done.   The Dijon acted the same and helped all the herbs cling to the taters.  However, I thought the high temp was not helpful with the charred herbs and finely diced onion  bits.  So Don't ask me to share the recipe for this.  However,  I also wanted a "browned on all sides" potatoes, so I may have roasted them longer than the recipe.  Otherwise it was good.


----------

